# Heinz 57



## catundone (Apr 26, 2011)

Can anyone even try to guess the breed of Cali, have in mind that she is only 14 weeks old. The people we got her from said her mom is a husky, her father is a great dane/pitbull mix. Pretty little thing.


----------



## Corvette_Sin (Apr 29, 2011)

I see some hushy in her, can't really define anything else. She is really cute though.


----------

